# The "Big Hammer" of Mulchers



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess this is in a way a turf industry item as it is used for clearing forest for building on. 

This baby can clear up to 15 acres a day and leaves a nice trail of mulched debry behind it. This machine was shown in action on Megamachines last night on The Learning Channel. 

I can't imagine what this thing must cost but I bet it is fun to drive!   :driving: 

FM7260 Forestry Mower/Mulcher 

<img src="http://www.raycomfg.com/Environmental/FM7260/FM7260xx.gif">


----------

